# Uso de moc y triac



## spurs21 (Jun 6, 2006)

Alguien me pudiera explicar como utilizar un moc y un triac, antes de eso que son? hojas de especificación y su funcionamiento, si alguien sabe de una pagina se lo agradecería ya que me urge saber manejaros, Gracias.


----------



## young_padawan (Jun 7, 2006)

Un moc es un optoacoplador. Dentro de su encapsulado tiene un led infrarrojo y un fototransistor, la finalidad de esto es aislar el circuito de control de el de carga;
el triac lo necesitaras en caso de querer manejar AC en la carga (127V).

Veré si encuentro algun diagrama por aqui...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 7, 2006)

El "moc" mas conocido por moc3021,23.. son un optoaislador un poco especial porque añade un pequeño circuito de paso por cero, esto permite crear un "rele electrónico" con muy pocos componentes 2resistencias+moc3021+triac (bt151 o equivalentes) para lamparas normales de filamento

http://redraven.garcia-cuervo.com/zips/68HC11_Acc_OPT_MOC3020.pdf
http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/moc3021.pdf

Recuerda meter una resistencia para limitar la corriente en el led emisor


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 15, 2006)

young_padawan dijo:
			
		

> Un moc es un optoacoplador. Dentro de su encapsulado tiene un led infrarrojo y un fototransistor, la finalidad de esto es aislar el circuito de contol de el de carga;
> el triac lo necesitaras en caso de querer manejar AC en la carga (127V).
> Vere si encuentro algun diagrama por aqui...



bueno, no coincido con su opinión, normalmente um moc trae un emisor y un fotodiac que se encarag de disparar en este caso al triac.

Revise este link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/conectar-triac-1371/

Saludos


----------



## carotaborda (Jun 28, 2008)

un moc se puede usar para activar un mosfet sin el triac?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2008)

Si es para activar un MOSFET, un optoaislador mas sencillo te sirve 4N25 (Por ejemplo) 
Igualmente habría que ver como funciona el MOSFET en tu esquema para ver las polarizaciones y la frecuencia de operación


----------



## celular (May 26, 2009)

hola buenas tardes soy nuevo en el foro y me agradaria que me pudieran ayudar actualmente estoy trabajando con una trajeta de adquisicion de datos y mi dijeron que para que pueda yo proteger la tarjeta de adquision de datos es necesario que trabaje con moc´s, estube viendo lo de el encendido de un foco por medio del moc y un triac, ahora mi pregunta es si puedo utilizar un relay en ves del triac, o cual de ellos me daria mejor resultados, ya que voy a ocupar 127 volts y una resistencia electrica, espero me puedan apoyar.


----------



## eddy70 (May 27, 2009)

hola alguien tiene un diagrama donde este un moc para entender como es su funcionamiento saludos.


----------



## resistron (May 28, 2009)

Hola yo utilice un moc3031/41 para disparar un triac a traves de una senal digital...el triac prende una niquelina...utilice este diagrama y me ha funcionado muy bien...la resistencia de 1K y el condensador de  100nF no tienen qiue ver con el moc, ya que son una red snoober para evitar problemas con la inductancia de la niquelina (por las vueltas que tiene)...ojala les sirva el diagrama para entender al moc...


----------



## alexjrock (Jul 17, 2009)

resistron dijo:
			
		

> Hola yo utilice un moc3031/41 para disparar un triac a traves de una senal digital...el triac prende una niquelina...utilice este diagrama y me ha funcionado muy bien...la resistencia de 1K y el condensador de  100nF no tienen qiue ver con el moc, ya que son una red snoober para evitar problemas con la inductancia de la niquelina (por las vueltas que tiene)...ojala les sirva el diagrama para entender al moc...



Hola,

Primero antes de nada gracias resistron por este diagrama, la verdad había muchos en la red, pero la mayoría a 220V.

Una curiosidad: el circuito RC en serie ocupado en el circuito, tendría algún efecto si por ejemplo, utilizo para activar un *electrodoméstico* que me consume 150W?

El tema es que tu lo utilizas en una niquelina y veo que ahí si estaría bien colocar el circuito RC.

Mi pregunta va porque quiero ahorrar espacio en la placa y la verdad una resistencia a 1w y un capacitor a 200V me ocupa mucho espacio, en comparación con el resto.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## resistron (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola alexjrock....la red snubber (RC) es para evitar que el triac se active indeseadamente cuando se trabaja con cargas que contienen inductancias...lee este tema, tiene mas que suficiente información sobre esto... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/redes-snubber-6613/

Si el electrodomestico que mencionas trabaja con motores, transformadores u otros elementos inductivos tendrias que ocupar la red RC.

La niquelina con la que trabaje es de 800W, asi que pienso que no tendrias problema al trabajar con tu carga de 150W, incluso se estaria sobredimensionando el triac que es de 16A.

150W/110V=1.36A , esta es la corriente que soportara el triac en tu caso, si como criterio de diseno tomas un poco mas del doble de esta corriente, un triac de 3A bastaria.

SALUDOS


----------



## alexjrock (Jul 20, 2009)

resistron dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 150W/110V=1.36A , esta es la corriente que soportara el triac en tu caso, si como criterio de diseno tomas un poco mas del doble de esta corriente, un triac de 3A bastaria.
> 
> SALUDOS



Gracias por la respuesta, la verdad ya tenía pensado este tema y por consiguiente el triac a utilizar es el BT136. Por otra parte voy a utilizar la red RC, pero tengo una consulta:

- Son 16 electrodomésticos a activar según sea necesario, es decir en un momento determinado voy a tener 16 cargas funcionando a la vez (16*150W = 2400W). Necesito una red snubber RC para cada electrodoméstico o bastaría con uno solo?

Obviamente se necesitarán 16 Triacs y 16 Optotriacs.

Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.


Saludos.


----------



## eurodance (May 26, 2010)

no solamente se puede disparar con un fotodiac si no tambien atraves de una resistencia (1k) de realimentacion entre MT2 y compuerta para este caso usarias un fototriac


----------



## elro (May 27, 2010)

Veo que es tema viejo y soy nuevo en el foro y no se como generar un tema nuevo espero que alguien pueda orientarme para dirigirlaa. Mi pregunta es que tengo la duda del moc. Si el moc tiene el cruce por cero integrado 3041 y mando un pulso en cualquier tiempo digamos a mitad de un ciclo y dejo este pulso activo por 1 segundo ¿el moc disparara al triac solo hasta el cruce por cero o lo hace cuando yo di el pulso?  o es necesario sincronizar mi disparo. He leido sobre triac y moc pero no me queda claro. He realizado el control de una lámpara con pic sincronizando por ra4 "q*UE* recibe el pulso de cruce" y disparo un 3041, sin embargo tengo la duda si no redundo o puedo eliminar el pulso q*UE* entra en ra4 y solo enviar el pulso ya que el moc se encarga del disparo. Gracias


----------



## dkns (Sep 9, 2010)

elro dijo:


> Veo que es tema viejo y soy nuevo en el foro y no se como generar un tema nuevo espero que alguien pueda orientarme para dirigirlaa. Mi pregunta es que tengo la duda del moc. Si el moc tiene el cruce por cero integrado 3041 y mando un pulso en cualquier tiempo digamos a mitad de un ciclo y dejo este pulso activo por 1 segundo ¿el moc disparara al triac solo hasta el cruce por cero o lo hace cuando yo di el pulso?  o es necesario sincronizar mi disparo. He leido sobre triac y moc pero no me queda claro. He realizado el control de una lámpara con pic sincronizando por ra4 "q*UE* recibe el pulso de cruce" y disparo un 3041, sin embargo tengo la duda si no redundo o puedo eliminar el pulso q*UE* entra en ra4 y solo enviar el pulso ya que el moc se encarga del disparo. Gracias



que tal amigo yo tengo la misma duda, lograste aclararla? como fue el asunto?


----------



## basilik (Oct 2, 2010)

Temgo una duda quiero simular un circuito que se sincroniza con la red en cruce por cero y no encuentro el moc3021 ni ninguno similar para la simulacion en multisim, alguen conoce o posee dichas librerias?


----------



## Miguelangel88 (Abr 16, 2012)

Hace mucho que no se contesta en este tema y soy nuevo en este foro y estoy haciendo parecido, asi que quiero aclarar las 2 últimas preguntas.

El moc3041 detecta el cruce por cero, y cuando lo activas se retarda el disparo hasta que detecta el paso por cero.  

Para simular este elemento es posible en el programa "proteus".


----------



## jwladi (Abr 30, 2012)

Hola

Yo también estoy haciendo algo parecido. Mi duda es que encuentro varios circuitos que parecen contradictorios. Por un lado este :







Por otro lado el que se postea en este mismo hilo:



Incluso está el de pablin (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/index.htm):





NOTA: En el circuito de PAblin, las terminales del triac están puestas al revés, MT1 es el de abajo y MT2 el de arriba.

Se ve que algunos circuitos ponen el Gate a la patilla 4 del opto y otros a la patilla 6. También las resistencias varías. Algunos ponen una resistencia en serie con Gate, otros con con MT2, e incluso he visto alguno que recomienda una resistencia entre Gate y MT1. ¿Alguien ha probado alguna de estas configuraciones con éxito o sabe cual es la más conveniente para cada caso?

Acabo de encontrar un datasheet con ejemplos, hasta ahora no había encontrado ninguno.Los dejo aquí (página 4 de http://html.alldatasheet.es/html-pdf/5038/MOTOROLA/MOC3011/1044/4/MOC3011.html):


----------



## powerful (Abr 30, 2012)

EL gate ,G, está del lado del terminal MT1 puede ser una corriente que ingrese por el G y salga por MT1 y se llamará Igate positivo ó puede ser una corriente que pase por Mt1 y salga por G y se llamará igate negativo. Como el triac trabaja en alterna MT2 puede ser positiva o negativa dependiendo del semiciclo donde este la señal de voltaje y la igate podría ser positiva o negativa , algunos triacs se pueden disparar con cualquiera de estas cuatro combinaciones : MT2 positiva e Igate positiva o negativa y MT2 negativa e igate positiva o negativa . Todos los triacs se disparan con MT2 e Igate de la misma polaridad.
Saludos!!!


----------



## maxfschvals (May 22, 2012)

jwladi dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Yo también estoy haciendo algo parecido. Mi duda es que encuentro varios circuitos que parecen contradictorios. Por un lado este :
> 
> ...



yo tambien tengo dudas con tanto circuito diferente , varian mucho y no logro entender muy bien la idea de su funcionamiento, si alguien ya probo alguno y que funciono podria compartirlo? gracias de antemano


----------



## jwladi (May 22, 2012)

Hola, max. Yo al final he hecho esté que encontré en un datasheet del MOC3041, y me ha funcionado perfectamente. Como  R1 he usado 330 ohm, y me ha ido bien (alimento con 5v, R = 5v/0.015A = 333 ohm), pero en el texto de la derecha tienes la forma de calcularla:


----------



## maxfschvals (May 22, 2012)

gracias, lo usare, muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## ElCuirio (Ene 9, 2015)

Hola a todos, para empezar este 2015 quiero aportar unas notas de aplicación que contienen un circuito temporizador para controlar el apagado de ventiladores de corriente alterna utilizando el MOC3011. Espero que les sea útil.

Felicidades y les deseo un prospero año 2015

Nicolás Hernández (a) El Cuirio


----------



## venon (Nov 4, 2015)

Hola tengo que hacer un generador de frecuencias que me cambie el ancho del pulso en forma automática, con un contador que activa distintas patas,  el ic que voy a usar es el xr2206 el cual la pata 7 y 8 van con un Rs a tierra con eso cambio el ancho del pulso, la idea era usar muchos moc con distintas Rs puestas en tierra  para ir variando, podría llegar a funcionar como Rele?



perdon no el moc sino el Optoacoplador PC817


----------

